
Hackers dropped a secret backdoor in Asus’ update software - koolba
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/25/asus-update-backdoor/
======
smn1234
some conversation also over on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19482191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19482191)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've merged these threads.

